# Concrete ceiling condensation



## Snowdog (Mar 15, 2008)

I hope this is in the correct spot, if not I apologize. I live in SW PA near Pittsburgh and have owned this home for almost 4 years now. 
I have an open back porch that has a room over it and a concrete floor. The floor is also the ceiling of the laundry room. The laundry room is concrete block that is just painted. There is one doorway with no door leading into the basement, one door leading outside (I installed a new door/screen door last year) and a glass block window that is about 24"w x 18"h. There is one register vent near the basement door at ceiling level. When the weather started to turn cold this year we started to get a lot of condensation on the ceiling of the laundry room. The only change i made was to pull up old grass carpeting on the outside porch this fall in anticipation of enclosing the porch. Things happened and that didn't get done. The only thing that I can think of as to why it wasn't this bad last year is because i removed that carpeting and it was giving just a small amount of insulation to the concrete. My problem now is that I have 4 months of cold weather to get through and I fear the entire ceiling will start dripping all over once it cools down. 
My question is am I correct with my carpet theory? I am removing the carpet from my bedroom and can put it outside to suffice if this would work. I thought about trying to attach foam panels on the inside of the laundry room but getting them to stick with the cold and moisture that is already there probably won't work. Any ideas are greatly appreciated.

Scott


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Post a picture.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If you are talking about a "Cold Room", they are made to be used as storage cellars for veggies and the such. Not for use as conditioned spaces.


----------



## Snowdog (Mar 15, 2008)

Here is the porch outside:









Here is going into the room:









Here is the condensation. It is on the 3 outside walls"










While I understand about the cold room concept, this is an area we are going to be using as it has been for many years. I'm wondering how to reduce this problem until I get the porch over it enclosed this spring.

Thank You


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Insulate that section of ceiling/wall with rigid foam, run a dehumidifier, or just deal with it until you get the porch closed in and conditioned.


----------

